# A survey to investigate horse personality and behaviour in the stable



## rachel1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello, my name is Rachel Callan. I am a third year student studying Animal Behaviour at the University of Chester. I am inviting horse owners / keepers to fill out this online questionnaire about their horse's temperament and his/her behaviour in the stable. Please use this web link to access the questionnaire. Thank you in advance for your time.

A survey to investigate horse personality and behaviour in the stable


----------



## rachel1 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks to everyone that has filled this survey out so far. it has been a big help. thanks rachel


----------



## rachel1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hope everyone has had a good xmas and new year. thanks again rachel


----------

